# this linux is going over me... in need of hlp agn,..



## mayanks_098 (May 22, 2007)

c i was triple booting bw xp,vista,fiesty aftr i uninstalled sabayon as i cudnt get net wrkng on it. 
i was succesfull to get net on ubuntu(thanks to pppoeconf). 
inspired by this sucess,i thot of installng sab agn. 
i installed sab agn n alas. 
i had two options in grub 
sabayon & other.on chosing other it takes me to vista's boot loader.i mean ubuntu is gone.how do i bring it back? 

p.s. not to mention dat i stll cant get net on sabayon. 
ne easy configuratn command lik "pppoeconf(in ubuntu)" 4 sabayon?


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2007)

^^ ubuntu is there!.just add ubuntu to ur /boot/grub/menu.lst

```
title           Ubuntu
root            (hd0,x)
kernel          /vmlinuz 
root=UUID= ro quiet splash
initrd          /initrd.img
quiet
savedefault
```
^^ just boot to sabayon.open a terminal and mount ur ubuntu partn.copy the ubuntu entry similar as listed above from ubuntu's /boot/grub/menu.lst to the end of sabayons /boot/grub/menu.lst.save and exit.remember only as root u can edit sabayons /boot/grub/menu.lst.Now in next boot u'll get Ubuntu too as an option.
read info grub or:
*www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^ ubuntu is there!.just add ubuntu to ur /boot/grub/menu.lst
> 
> ```
> title           Ubuntu
> ...


i too hav lost my ubuntu partition(just the mount point is lost)... but mandriva is not at all displayin ubuntu partition... any help from ur side... and how do i come to know which is ubuntu partition on my hdd??


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

post the ouput of fdisk -l and contents of /etc/fstab


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> post the ouput of fdisk -l and contents of /etc/fstab


mandriva does not show ubuntu partition... it will show only in terminal when i log in as root(so i cannot do other operations graphically).... here's the pic

*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/662142_untitiled2.JPG.html

right now grub is showing only mandriva and win xp but not ubuntu... ubuntu partition is still existing on my hdd... here is the pics

*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/662143_untitiled.JPG.html

*www.imagehosting.com/show.php/662142_untitiled2.JPG.html

i want grub to show all the 3 operating system.

give me an universal solution, i mean it should work for openSuse or any other linux OS also if i install any OS in future ...


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

first of all all distros choose to install its grub.so if ur using 3 distros,dont allow grub to be installed for all.allow only one distro have grub installed.for getting ubuntu in ur grub menu,mount ur ubuntu partn from ur distro.

```
~#mount /dev/sdb3   /mnt
```
 now copy the ubuntu entries similar to what i posted from /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
now open an editor as root or in command line use nano editor,its easy.add the ubuntu entry after ur mandirva entry in mandriva's /boot/grub/menu.lst or /boot/grub/grub.conf.save(ctrl+o);exit(ctrl+x)-for nano editor.

```
~#nano -w  /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
 Now u can simply add below lines and ubuntu will boot.but ubuntu uses uuid for partns.so copying the entry as above also is good.
for me,my feisty entry is as below.note the UUID entry.in that place u can simply use /dev/sdb3 too.ur kernel version may vary.note this 

```
title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-386
root            (hd0,10)
kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-386 root=UUID=a9a6ee77-07ea-48a7-8385-ea13ded
e513b ro quiet splash
initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.20-15-386
quiet
savedefault
```
Open suse -dont allow it to install LILO bootloader.just finish the installation and copy down the entry and paste it in the correct format in mandrivas grub.conf.next time say NO to any distro trying to install grub after install completion  just use ur mandriva grub.


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

@praka123

where will i find uuid entry????????


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

Dude!first mount ubuntu partn as per ur image /dev/sdb3.open terminal as root user. just enter "su -"  and give root passwd.you can be sure u got root terminal if its prompt have a  "#" instead of local user's "$".now as per what i said if u followed.ur ubuntu partn is mounted @ /mnt directory.I hope u understood.
and ...no need to host this simple command o/ps!!!
just select copy and paste here using the code option!.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 23, 2007)

i did wat u suggested,copied the entry ffrom  menu.lst of ubuntu to menu.lst of sabayon.
bt stll ubuntu is nt showng up in my boot.
i get 2 opt,sabayon & other
n pressing other im forwaded to windows boot loader(vista's)

can dis b a possibility dat aftr copyng files to menu.lst of sabayon,default time 4 ubuntu has been set to ZERO? i mean in dat case also ubuntu will nt appear.if it can b,den ne solution?

n regarding net.

i manually set my connectn using net-setup eth0(thanks mehul),it worked bt wen i rebooted it din wrk.
bt if i login as root im able to use net w/o any configuratn @ all.
i thnk dat nw my connectn is configured,i just need to start it. right?


wats d command to start ur net connectn?


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

that Ubuntu entry must be copied to the portion of the file after ur sabayon entry and save.I dont see any chances of this errs,unless human one.most prolly u opened it as local user.open as root.
I boot Debian Sid+experimental and Ubuntu.this is  my menu.lst from debian 

```
title           Debian GNU/Linux Sid, kernel 2.6.20pjk1
root            (hd0,8)
kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.20pjk1 root=/dev/sda10 ro vga=788 
initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.20pjk1
savedefault


### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
title            Other Operating Systems
root



title           Ubuntu Feisty Fawn, kernel 2.6.20-15-386
root            (hd0,10)
kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-386 root=UUID=a9a6ee77-07ea-48a7-8385-ea13dede513b ro quiet splash
initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.20-15-386
quiet
savedefault
```
^^see the ubuntu entry-just copy Ubuntu entry from ur mounted Ubuntu /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst and then save as root into ur sabayon? /boot/grub/menu.lst as shown.
I dont use kde but GNOME  then also I think u seems struggling to save the entries as root and editor nano.
so try this by pressing alt+f2 to get a run dialog

```
kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
```
 ^ Now copy the Ubuntu entry(starting wid title Ubuntu..) from /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst to the kate editor.


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

in mandriva nano editor is missing... but i did my work using vi editor now everything is workin finally. thank u guys


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 23, 2007)

ok dis is my ubuntu's menu.lst 

# grub.conf generated by anaconda 
# 
# Note that you do not have to rerun grub after making changes to this file 
# NOTICE:  You do not have a /boot partition.  This means that 
#          all kernel and initrd paths are relative to /, eg. 
#          root (hd0,2) 
#          kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel real_root=/dev/sda3 
#          initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel 
#boot=/dev/sda 
default=1 
timeout=30 
splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 
title Sabayon Linux x86 3.3 
	root (hd0,2) 
 kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-sabayon-r3 root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 quiet init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:sabayon vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 dodmraid pci=nomsi 
	initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-sabayon-r3 

title Other 
	rootnoverify (hd0,0) 
	makeactive 
	chainloader +1 

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic 
root		(hd0,9) 
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=6570708c-9709-4f1e-9f0a-3ffa02e11e3c ro quiet splash 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic 
quiet 
savedefault 







n dis is sabayon's after editing,i.e. aftr adding dose entry wch u askd me. 


# menu.lst - See: grub(*www.chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_cool.gif, info grub, update-grub(*www.chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_cool.gif 
#            grub-install(*www.chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_cool.gif, grub-floppy(*www.chip-india.com/townsquare/images/smiles/icon_cool.gif, 
#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub 
#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/. 

## default num 
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and 
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used. 
# 
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry 
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'. 
# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not change this entry to 'saved' or your 
# array will desync and will not let you boot your system. 
default		0 

## timeout sec 
# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry 
# (normally the first entry defined). 
timeout		10 

## hiddenmenu 
# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu) 
#hiddenmenu 

# Pretty colours 
#color cyan/blue white/blue 

## password ['--md5'] passwd 
# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing 
# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the 
# command 'lock' 
# e.g. password topsecret 
#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/ 
# password topsecret 

# 
# examples 
# 
# title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000 
# root		(hd0,0) 
# makeactive 
# chainloader	+1 
# 
# title		Linux 
# root		(hd0,1) 
# kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro 
# 

# 
# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST 

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST 
## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified 
## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below 

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs 

## ## Start Default Options ## 
## default kernel options 
## default kernel options for automagic boot options 
## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z 
## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted. 
## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro 
##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro 
##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro 
# kopt=root=UUID=6570708c-9709-4f1e-9f0a-3ffa02e11e3c ro 

## Setup crashdump menu entries 
## e.g. crashdump=1 
# crashdump=0 

## default grub root device 
## e.g. groot=(hd0,0) 
# groot=(hd0,9) 

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options 
## e.g. alternative=true 
##      alternative=false 
# alternative=true 

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options 
## e.g. lockalternative=true 
##      lockalternative=false 
# lockalternative=false 

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the 
## alternatives 
## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5 
# defoptions=quiet splash 

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options 
## e.g. lockold=false 
##      lockold=true 
# lockold=false 

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option 
# xenhopt= 

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option 
# xenkopt=console=tty0 

## altoption boot targets option 
## multiple altoptions lines are allowed 
## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options 
##      altoptions=(recovery) single 
# altoptions=(recovery mode) single 

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst 
## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the 
## alternative kernel options 
## e.g. howmany=all 
##      howmany=7 
# howmany=all 

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option 
## e.g. memtest86=true 
##      memtest86=false 
# memtest86=true 

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system 
## can be true or false 
# updatedefaultentry=false 

## ## End Default Options ## 

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic 
root		(hd0,9) 
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=6570708c-9709-4f1e-9f0a-3ffa02e11e3c ro quiet splash 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic 
quiet 
savedefault 

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic (recovery mode) 
root		(hd0,9) 
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=6570708c-9709-4f1e-9f0a-3ffa02e11e3c ro single 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic 

title		Ubuntu, memtest86+ 
root		(hd0,9) 
kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin 
quiet 

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST 

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian 
# ones. 
title		Other operating systems: 
root 


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS 
# on /dev/sda1 
title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader) 
root		(hd0,0) 
savedefault 
makeactive 
chainloader	+1 






n if i hv done sumthng wrong den plz don yell @ me.aftr all im a noob. 
hehe 

thanks 4 ur support n patience guys

omg...
guys i hv no idea of wat d hell those emoticons r doin in bw menu.lst of sabayon.u ppl r smart,replace them with wats suitable..


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

try this and tell me whether its working or not



> # menu.lst - See: grub(, info grub, update-grub(
> # grub-install(, grub-floppy(,
> # grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
> # and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
> ...


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

*li'l more patience helps!!*

Ur first entry is for sabayon and 2nd for Ubuntu ?

```
# grub.conf generated by anaconda
```

^^ this must be sabayon Linux.and everything seems fine with ur first post.So there must grub boot menu showing like Sabayon,Other and Ubuntu.
 ur 2nd menu.lst is from Ubuntu.
I see no reason for Ubuntu entry not showing in ur grub menu.btwn after the "title" line for every OS u can give whatever name u want.for eg: if u got windows give: title Windows Vista RC2          etc...
Just check again.also from a terminal(Konsole or gnome-terminal) as root run 

```
~#fdisk  -l
```
^^ copy paste the output of command from terminal to here.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 23, 2007)

Hi guys. I need a help for installing linux on my pc. I m totally new for linux. 
I want to install linux in dual boot with Win XP SP 2.
This is my config:
P4 1.8
VIA mobo (onboard vedio mem 32 MB)
1 GB DDR 333
40 GB HDD

1st Partition 10 GB (Win XP SP 2)
2nd Partition 27.31 GB (Unallocated)

I want to install Ubuntu 7.04. So how I can setup my partitions.

How many size will required for swap file (RAM is 1 GB) as well as for Ubuntu 7.04 and which file system will required for both.

Thanks.


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> try this and tell me whether its working or not


 ^^ hw can it work for @mayank dude?afterall the partitions and uuid's are different U know.


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^ hw can it work for @mayank dude?afterall the partitions and uuid's are different U know.



i dint use my uuid's of his partition... i just added few line from first menu.lst to second menu.lst


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> I want to install linux in dual boot with Win XP SP 2.
> This is my config:
> P4 1.8
> * VIA mobo (onboard vedio mem 32 MB)*
> ...


Do u have VIA onboard grafix?I too  and Via doesnot yet have good drivers for Linux.just visit *viaarena.com linux section and see FOSS users cry
Now during install only "vesa" gfx is supported for ur card.later after install is complete try *openchrome.org *help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
create a swap of 300 MB and the Linux partn indicated as "/" around 5-6GB tats enough.


----------



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Do u have VIA onboard grafix?I too  and Via doesnot yet have good drivers for Linux.just visit *viaarena.com linux section and see FOSS users cry
> Now during install only "vesa" gfx is supported for ur card.later after install is complete try *openchrome.org *help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
> create a swap of 300 MB and the Linux partn indicated as "/" around 5-6GB tats enough.



who told u tat,  i also hav via mobo... drivers are already present in mobo cd... and u can also download from net.

*www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: li'l more patience helps!!*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Ur first entry is for sabayon and 2nd for Ubuntu ?
> 
> ```
> # grub.conf generated by anaconda
> ...




im nt getng ubuntu in my list.
will boot nw tell u d output of fdisk.btw wat does dis command do?


----------



## bhushan2k (May 23, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> create a swap of 300 MB and the Linux partn indicated as "/" around 5-6GB tats enough.



Is 300 MB enough for swap? I thought that swap should be double of RAM mem (992 MB, 32=vedio).


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 23, 2007)

i think make it 500mb to b on d safer side so dat u can run many apps


----------



## bhushan2k (May 23, 2007)

mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> i think make it 500mb to b on d safer side so dat u can run many apps



Ok. thanx


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> who told u tat,  i also hav via mobo... drivers are already present in mobo cd... and u can also download from net.
> 
> *www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2


that reply is for @bhushan05d251
and..Via drivers are cr@p if not for Linux.dont just get the assumption.read this:
Just for ur infi 


> *The VIA proprietary drivers*
> 
> The proprietary drivers from VIA contain support for most chipsets, mpeg2 and mpeg4 acceleration, but are of low quality and often unstable. In addition, the 3D driver leaves your system open for attack by malicious clients, and furthermore, applications that accelerate mpeg2 and mpeg4 must be run as root, which is a *very* bad idea if they contain vulnerabilities (and they do). Avoid using these drivers unless you know what you are really doing! The drivers can be found here. Also, these drivers are distribution specific and a driver for different distribution other than yours might not work.
> *The Xorg driver*
> ...


*wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=The+Different+Unichrome+family+display+drivers
ur answer ends @ openchrome 



			
				bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> Is 300 MB enough for swap? I thought that swap should be double of RAM mem (992 MB, 32=vedio).


the double swap theory is old and obsolete.Do u run some 20+ apps simultaneously?then may be a 100MB swap _may be_ used.



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> i think make it 500mb to b on d safer side so dat u can run many apps


just run in a terminal(konsole?) below command and press enter:

```
~$free -m
```
and just show me whether ur swap is used?

swap partn of 500-600MB is may be needed by ppl who may be working too many apps all time and got low memory 256MB like that.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: li'l more patience helps!!*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Ur first entry is for sabayon and 2nd for Ubuntu ?
> 
> ```
> # grub.conf generated by anaconda
> ...



here is my output of fisk -1


# fdisk -1
fdisk: invalid option -- 1

Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK     Change partition table
       fdisk -l [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK  List partition table(s)
       fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
       fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
-u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
-b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

*Re: li'l more patience helps!!*



			
				mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> fdisk -l [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK  List partition table(s)


 here


----------



## amitava82 (May 23, 2007)

Its small "L" NOT "1".

```
sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
```
if you have SCSI HDD. Replace sda with hda for ATA.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 24, 2007)

sry...here it is

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        2868    23037178+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            2869       16390   108615465    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda3           16391       18940    20482875   83  Linux
/dev/sda5            2869        5736    23037178+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda6            5737        9560    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda7            9561       13384    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda8           13385       15296    15358108+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda9           15297       15478     1461883+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda10          15479       16390     7325608+  83  Linux



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> i dint use my uuid's of his partition... i just added few line from first menu.lst to second menu.lst




dude sry,bt as praka told,1st menu.lst was of sabayon n 2nd was of ubuntu.
i messed it up coz i had both d files open @ d same time.

can u tell d sol nw coz i stll cant see ubuntu in grub aftr doing all dat u ppl told me...


----------



## praka123 (May 24, 2007)

@mayank:so u got Linux partitions @ /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda10
as u said u can login to sabayon,open a terminal and run this command:

```
~$cat   /etc/fstab
```
paste the o/p here.
^^ this is to know ur "/" partn.if u know ur ubuntu partn.
OR 
I'll try to explain from beginning.
first look at /etc/fstab to know ur root "/" entry.I think u installed sabayon last.so it will be /dev/sda10? or "/" for u.
now mount ur ubuntu(u first installed this ?) as follows.

```
~$su -
```
^give root passwd and enter

```
~#mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
```
now open /mnt using ur file manager-nautilus(menu  >Places< for GNOME) or Konqueror(for kde) and browse into /mnt/boot/grub.open the menu.lst of ubuntu.copy down the first entry starting with "title Ubuntu..." to ur /boot/grub/menu.lst(or grub.conf) of ur sabayon's grub.save.
^^ u need root(administrator) permissions to do above operations.
Also while in sabayon,try something to update ur grub.
as root user(su -) run below cmd in sabayon after editing:

```
~#grub-install /dev/sda
```
^^ check for any error messages.
try and post.also post ur /etc/fstab


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 24, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @mayank:so u got Linux partitions @ /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda10
> as u said u can login to sabayon,open a terminal and run this command:
> 
> ```
> ...




dis is my output of cat   /etc/fstab

/dev/sda3               /                       ext3    defaults,user_xattr 1 1
/dev/sda9               swap                    swap    defaults        0 0
tmpfs                   /dev/shm                tmpfs   defaults        0 0

its showng my / as sda3,dats fine
bt y it is showng sda10(ubuntu's partition as tmpfs?

i more thng,my net prob is solved nw,only issue left is dis 1.

so,yestrday in applications ->settings->gnome settings->boot.
i saw ubuntu listed der.earlier wen i had not edited menu.lst,ubuntu was nt der in d list.so dat means it is der bt nt getng displayed.i tried taking screenshot bt print screen wont wrk.i set my default os as ubuntu bt abi wen i rebooted my default was displayed as "other".i thnk may b der  is sum minor mistake.may b ubuntu is named as other n wen i clik other i get vista's loader.
i can post screenie if u can tell me d shortcut.
thanks



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> now mount ur ubuntu(u first installed this ?) as follows.
> 
> ```
> ~$su -
> ...



praka am i required to mount dis way?i mean i can mount drives with just double clicking.
c wen i boot into my system n hover my mouse over my partition,some info is displayed n it sez unmounted volume.wen i double clik n hover mouse on it,it shows mounted n also a green arrow is showed on d icon od d drive.

so am i really reqired to mount d way u told or d way i do is also fine?



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Also while in sabayon,try something to update ur grub.
> as root user(su -) run below cmd in sabayon after editing:
> 
> ```
> ...



Installation finished. No error reported.
This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.

(fd0)   /dev/fd0
(hd0)   /dev/sda

done it...
getng all three os in grub

really a big big thanks to u praka 4 hlpng me n ur patience

~#grub-install /dev/sda did d trick.
i thnk grub was nt updated so d changes wer nt getng reflectd in boot.

newez,fine nw.
net also seems to b wrkng fine in both rit nw.rit nw riting dis frm ubuntu.


----------

